# Strange but true



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Had to share this great page of totally new things to add to the "I may never make this, but...." list

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/23-weird-but-awesome-knitted-things?sub=1788527_603066#.lrjDkvRyX1


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

There are some nice ones but others are really stupid, who makes a cozy for an apple, whats the purpose of that.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Weird is right!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Now who in their right mind knits a cozy for rocks? That was right up there on my to-do list.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> There are some nice ones but others are really stupid, who makes a cozy for an apple, whats the purpose of that.


Actually I made an apple cozy one year for my GS's teacher. With an apple in it of course. She loved it!
Sure, it's just a novelty knit, but what's wrong with a little fun in life?
Guess I'm just crazy :hunf:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Roe said:


> Now who in their right mind knits a cozy for rocks? That was right up there on my to-do list.


Obviously not to keep them warm (rocks) but they do make nice decorative objects if that happens to fit someone's style. I've not made any, but am not about to say 'Never!'
If the right occasion/person arises I'd make one (or two) Well, I can't crochet, so maybe not!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roe said:


> Now who in their right mind knits a cozy for rocks? That was right up there on my to-do list.


Long before Beannie Babies there were the loveable pet rocks. They are now getting very chronologically advanced/vintage and need a little extra coverage--especially socks for the tiny pebbles and a prayer shawl for their chilly shoulders---so get busy knitting--they promise not to stub your toes in the future if you make them something nice. Make sure to make extra ones for gifting and spread your talents to everyone around you using the finest and most expensive wool you can find--they cant tolerate acrylic at all and may throw themselves at you or roll down on your head :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Fun!


----------



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

I need the hot-water bottle cozy! My toes get cold at night so I use one to help me get to sleep.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

The white Aran chair cover is lovely but I would have to build a plastic cube around it to protect it from life.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, and it just proves some folks have way too much time on their hands!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I Love the elephant cozy! That's Art!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, and it just proves some folks have way too much time on their hands!


Sorry, but this happens to get me at an inopportune time for me to just ignore some of these comments! Knitting Snobbery!

I suppose that it was a Big Waste of Time for me to have made
a cute gift for my GS's teacher! It was a more attractive apple cozy than these particular ones; maybe that makes a difference?

But I will NEVER regret having made my GS so proud and happy to be able to present it to his beloved teacher.

Now I will proceed to do Worthy tasks, like accomplishing World Peace!
But first I will have to stop snarking, LOL!


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

A couple of years ago I made cup cozies to sell at our work craft sale. One of my co-workers bought one and she uses it everyday. Not on her cup...she puts her apple in it to pack in her lunch bag. She says it keeps her apple from getting bruised by her plastic food containers.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

nitchik said:


> Sorry, but this happens to get me at an inopportune time for me to just ignore some of these comments! Knitting Snobbery!
> 
> I suppose that it was a Big Waste of Time for me to have made
> a cute gift for my GS's teacher! It was a more attractive apple cozy than these particular ones; maybe that makes a difference?
> ...


I make things all the time that shawl and mittens makers roll their eyes at. I like what I make and that's that. I live in California, mittens are good for about 7 days a year, but that apple cozy is adorable All Year Round. 
:thumbup:


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Roe said:


> Now who in their right mind knits a cozy for rocks? That was right up there on my to-do list.


Anyone who wants to, I imagine. I see some patterns that I Personally wouldn't ever want to knit, and I'm sure some think my knitted sea monsters are hideous and pointless also. Fun and pretty are subjective. It's not my thing to judge what others like to create.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

They are fab x do like the covered chairs, can't even start to wonder how you would do them though x


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Some good ones, but some are a waste of yarn.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Like them I adore the elephants and thinking about the colorful clock! 
Oh, I like the rocks too and and and


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I like the cafe curtains and downloaded the pattern.Also liked the cozy for the apple,too. After one eats the apple the cozy could be used for many things.One idea came to me that the cozy could be used storing socks,tennis balls,balls of yarn,and so on and so on.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Incredible- have you KPers seen the post on FB where a whole town was decorated in varied places/shapes with knitting/crocheting??? It was soooooo cool


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I Love the elephant cozy! That's Art!


Yes! I'm going to [try to] make one for a friend.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> There are some nice ones but others are really stupid, who makes a cozy for an apple, whats the purpose of that.


Serendipity? Fun? A delightful moment to brighten someone's day. Little effort, little yarn, happy moment.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> There are some nice ones but others are really stupid, who makes a cozy for an apple, whats the purpose of that.


Actually, I might want to. I hate it when an apple gets bruised when it rattles around inside my lunch bag.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I really like the curtain. I have a similar pattern that I plan to make someday when I have my own place.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Some of these people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Linday said:


> Some of these people have too much time on their hands.


Maybe some of these people are designers and actually get paid to do this.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

What are people complaining about?? Some of these things are really cool - ok not practical but so what? I love the arm chairs myself. Something like that probably costs thousands of dollars to have made. Oh, well, I'll just keep dreaming...


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I do hope the woman in #12 is standing on something. If not her dimensions would be like a real life Barbie. Scary :shock:


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I do hope the woman in #12 is standing on something. If not her dimensions would be like a real life Barbie. Scary :shock:


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Anyone who wants to, I imagine. I see some patterns that I Personally wouldn't ever want to knit, and I'm sure some think my knitted sea monsters are hideous and pointless also. Fun and pretty are subjective. It's not my thing to judge what others like to create.


I want to see your sea monsters! Did you post them? I have crocheted some dragons and a T rex. I don't have a pattern for sea monsters. Please share. :thumbup:


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> What are people complaining about?? Some of these things are really cool - ok not practical but so what? I love the arm chairs myself. Something like that probably costs thousands of dollars to have made. Oh, well, I'll just keep dreaming...


You could make a big chair cover! A chair sweater  but you'll be sick of cables after!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

CarolBest said:


> I want to see your sea monsters! Did you post them? I have crocheted some dragons and a T rex. I don't have a pattern for sea monsters. Please share. :thumbup:


How sweet you are, I gave most away before photographing, but HansiGurumi makes the patterns, I've done the anglerfish and Nessie and the nautilus, a funny crochet toy called Oleg (also available on ravelry) is pictured here. I've done gigantic octopi and a hippo and sea turtle you can find in my posts too  fun fun


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the addy - I really enjoyed looking at it. But I really jumped at the apple cozy. That's a hoot! And Nitchik, how fabulous you found a perfect use for that one. Love it.

I've posted this before but lots of newbies here. I'll post this knitted fence again because it fits:


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I can see using it for a lunch bag. I don't like bruised apples.
Barbara



maryann1701 said:


> There are some nice ones but others are really stupid, who makes a cozy for an apple, whats the purpose of that.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> How sweet you are, I gave most away before photographing, but HansiGurumi makes the patterns, I've done the anglerfish and Nessie and the nautilus, a funny crochet toy called Oleg (also available on ravelry) is pictured here. I've done gigantic octopi and a hippo and sea turtle you can find in my posts too  fun fun


I looked through your posts. I love them. Thank you.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

nitchik said:


> Obviously not to keep them warm (rocks) but they do make nice decorative objects if that happens to fit someone's style. I've not made any, but am not about to say 'Never!'
> If the right occasion/person arises I'd make one (or two) Well, I can't crochet, so maybe not!


I like the crochet covers for the rocks. I do crochet, so I just might do this. They would wake great decorations.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

CarolBest said:


> I looked through your posts. I love them. Thank you.


Thank you!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

CarolBest said:


> I do hope the woman in #12 is standing on something. If not her dimensions would be like a real life Barbie. Scary :shock:


She's standing on short stilts. Nobody has legs that long...I wish, though.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

Grunch, Grunch, Grunch...


----------

